# Crows ZERO II



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Crows ZERO series a prequel to the manga Crows 

Crows ZERO II is a sequel to Crows ZERO




Plot synopsis



> The story is set about 8 months after the first movie. Genji is close to graduation at Suzuran High School, but one last matter must be settled with a rival school.
> 
> Genji (Shun Oguri) still hasn't quite managed to unify badass haven Suzuran High School under one leader due to a decisive loss to the mysterious Linda Man.
> 
> ...



*Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmdo8avHMGE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75cn-9_qMUE[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Movie opening_ 




*Spoiler*: _Do NOT click if you want to be spoiled_ 




*Spoiler*: _Okay fine here it is_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4U45G40gyg[/YOUTUBE]











Very exciting Very 

VERY 

VERY Exciting   





Movie will be out some time by August


----------



## Dango (Jun 12, 2009)

hot-blooded movies are fun to watch.
i'm waiting for this too.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 12, 2009)

It looks interesting!  What's the manga series about?


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> It looks interesting!  What's the manga series about?



A bunch of  japanese teenage high school boys fighting for dominance of their school; which is an all boys school called Suzuran one of the worst in Japan. Well that's the synopsis for Crows. As far as I know the series is still ongoing. 

As for it's sequel/spin-off Worst

Same thing 

It's main character Hana Tsukimachi comes from a poor neighborhood where there's barely any technology. He's sworn to take over the school Suzuran and true to his words he's the closest to conquering it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Watched the raw for this (you can find it at tokyotosho.info). Was pretty good, though the end fight in movie 1 was more epic.


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2009)

Movie finally came out

Genji is epic


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

any place i can watch this and the first one with subtitles?


I enjoy Worst so I'd like to give this a shot.


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> any place i can watch this and the first one with subtitles?
> 
> 
> I enjoy Worst so I'd like to give this a shot.



Yeah Dramacrazy.net also Amazon.com


----------



## Nakiami (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the best movie ive ever seen, i have all original dvds and photo book from yesasia.com..... im really big fan of this movie.... its just amazing....


----------

